# ePub to Mobi Conversion Quality



## Logiedan (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm aware that it's very easy to convert ebooks from .epub to .mobi using Calibre, but I'd like to know how well the conversion process usually goes. Is most of the original formatting usually conserved well, leaving the outputted .mobi file just as readable?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

For 99% of what's currently out there from big publishers, you shouldn't have any issues.

For some carefully hand-crafted ePubs, that may not be the case, but nothing too dramatic AFAIK.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I’ve converted over a hundred books from one of those formats to the other using Calibre, and have noticed no problems. I’m converting regular text, however. All the chapter breaks and headings seem to translate just fine.

Mike


----------

